# Deep Colorado Mountain Snow



## jreese88 (Dec 14, 2011)

I had to stop and take this picture....not even close to being stuck! (due to champagne powder) 7' 6" western with wings


----------



## Calvinslawns (Jan 1, 2011)

Dang, That's a lot of snow. On a sidenote, I love steamboat springs. I have been skiing there several times.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Tire chains are cheating. lol

Awesome pics. Good to see it's winter someplace.


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

that's def one big push, but I agree, the tire chains have to be helping at least a little on that one


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I used to leave in Steamboat! Awe. A friend of mine is the DA there now. Enjoy that champagne!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I think if I lived there I would invest in a Vee blade.

Great Pic. I'm glad it's not here.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice i love it


----------



## jreese88 (Dec 14, 2011)

Is your friend who is the DA named Erica?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Nope, starts with an M.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats a nice amount of snow, Sweet!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Well at lease some of us are having fun ! Thumbs Up


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*I used to live in Steamboat too!*

Not a winter goes by that I don't wish I was back there. Let me know if you need any help, I'd love a reason to go back.  An old friend is, I believe, a police Captain or Chief there now initials DC, grew up on River Road.


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*Steamboat memories*

the comment about the chains brought back memories of driving up to the hot springs north of town through about 8" of pow in a 78 Volvo wagon. With chains on that thing was a tank. Absolutely gorgeous when we got there in the middle of the night-- had the place all to ourselves, running around naked like little kids. Slept in the cabin. What fun. Now I really wish I was there again.


----------



## jreese88 (Dec 14, 2011)

Funny that you mention the hot springs...this picture was taken in Strawberry Park...very close to the hot springs. I have clients that call me to come plow just so they can go to the hot springs! What a life!


----------

